
Ask HN: In SF Wed-Saturday, looking for founders to code all night with - relaunched
I&#x27;m heading to SF for a few days and I&#x27;m looking for a good group of folks to code all night with. Any recommendations? Specifically, I&#x27;m building an MVP iOS app and was hoping to find some entrepreneurs &#x2F; developers to share space &#x2F; network with.
======
quiiquiix
I may be available. What kind of IOS app?

